# No God?



## jwjack7641 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am new to the forums, but read a lot as a guest. I am a firm follower of Jesus Christ and i just had a question.

Does it make you feel power to believe there is no God? And when I say that I mean, does it make you feel as if you are you own God?
I'm sorry if it doesn't make any sense, it sounded pretty good in my head lol.


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 13, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> I am new to the forums, but read a lot as a guest. I am a firm follower of Jesus Christ and i just had a question.
> 
> Does it make you feel power to believe there is no God? And when I say that I mean, does it make you feel as if you are you own God?
> I'm sorry if it doesn't make any sense, it sounded pretty good in my head lol.



Nope.  (Granted, I'm an agnostic... not an atheist, but I would imagine you should get pretty similar answers here.)

I'm not my own god... I just don't take direction from your God, Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy, Shrek or any other being that can't be proven to exist.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you believe that the people in the Bible are all validated historical figures?


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 13, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> Do you believe that the people in the Bible are all validated historical figures?



Can you prove Adam and Eve existed?  What about Cain and Able?


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well i wasn't there when Adam and Eve were alive, so of course I don't have physical evidence that they existed, but I am a believer in the Bible and my faith in the Lord is why i believe they existed. And I realize in saying that statement does nothing for a non-believer because you need proof of these things. I have another question, please. I believe that ever since Adam and Eve took of the fruit in the Garden of Eden(which has been proven to be a real place, somewhere between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers) man began to sin and die. But when Jesus died on the cross for you and me, we were promised everlasting life as long as we accepted him in our hearts. And though we will still die one day, we are promised everlasting life in heaven. The second law of dynamics basically explains the same about death and this world. My question is that in the stand point of an unbeliever, what does this life mean to you? What do you believe happens when you die?


----------



## Murphy (Dec 13, 2010)

You Rot


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> Does it make you feel power to believe there is no God? And when I say that I mean, does it make you feel as if you are you own God?



Not in the slightest.  I fully accept my own cosmic insignificance.  Not only am I not a god, I don't have a personal relationship with one either. 

I'm just a mortal human.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you believe that this earth is going to be here forever? And when you die its just part of a never ending cycle or do you believe this earth will be destroyed?


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> My question is that in the stand point of an unbeliever, what does this life mean to you?



The meaning of this life is unknowable, so I don't let the thought trouble me much.



> What do you believe happens when you die?



I really don't know.  I have thought about this a lot though.  I hope there is an after life, but I've got no good reason to believe there is one.  I used to think "What was it like before I was born?"  That's what it will be like when I'm dead.     But I might be wrong.

One interesting thought I've come across recently is this:

The mere fact that we exist now, means we will exist until the end of time.  Because we will always exist in this particular place in space and time.  If you could see in the fourth dimension (time) you would see yourself as a long string, with a start at birth and an end at death.  But that string itself is immortal.  Don't know if I've explained it quite right, it's a difficult idea to get your head around.


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> Do you believe that this earth is going to be here forever? And when you die its just part of a never ending cycle or do you believe this earth will be destroyed?



I don't believe in the permanence of anything.   Entropy is a harsh mistress.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks I was just curious to see an unbeliever's stance on those things. As a follower of Christ it's my duty to lead others to him, and in doing so I believe it's a positive thing to have knowledge on how y'all believe as well so thank you.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 18, 2010)

No God, No Peace. Know God, Know Peace.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 30, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> I am new to the forums, but read a lot as a guest. I am a firm follower of Jesus Christ and i just had a question.
> 
> Does it make you feel power to believe there is no God? And when I say that I mean, does it make you feel as if you are you own God?
> I'm sorry if it doesn't make any sense, it sounded pretty good in my head lol.



I'm sure there are other mythological creatures that you don't believe in. How does it make you feel to believe they don't really exist?


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've heard of the theory about Eden being between the Tigris and Euphrates, but have never seen it to be proven. Mormons believe its in Missouri. Probably near Springfield, that's a pretty town.


----------

